# Conspiracy theory - another motorized bike?!



## burgrat

Ok, so there is a whole thread over in The Clinic at Cyclingnews about this and I would like to get RBR's view on in.

When Ryder crashed on stage 7, it has been pointed out that his bike appears to come to a stop, then it begins to accelerate via the rear wheel. 

Take a look at the video a few times. Watch around 12 seconds in, after he unclips when he's on the ground, and see the bike seemingly begins to accelerate/spin. Crank is not moving. Is it momentum? Any way you look at it, it does look not look natural. 

Ryder Hesjedal crashes out of Stage 7 break then cameraman drives over his bike (2014/vuelta-a-espana)

Full disclosure: I'm about 4 beers into a 6-pack


----------



## love4himies

I think it's momentum after he unclips his body is no longer holding the bike back. 

Enjoy your last two beers.


----------



## Marc

love4himies said:


> I think it's momentum after he unclips his body is no longer holding the bike back.
> 
> Enjoy your last two beers.


That and the bike is spinning in a semi circle as it slides after one foot unclips.

Drunk posting is always fun.


----------



## Bluenote

Unless he had his motor going backwards, it's just momentum. 

When you ride a bike forward, the drive (rear) wheel "pushes" away from you. It travels from "up" by the seat tube, down to the ground (clockwise if you are on the derailleur side of the bike).

Ryder's bike is spinning the opposite direction - counter clockwise - or from the bottom of the wheel "up" to the seat tube. 

So a 'motor' set in 'forward' would not spin the direction that Ryder's bike is spinning. 

It looks like momentum to me. The front wheel is 'pinned' to the pavement. The back of the bike is doing that Newton staying in motion thing. The result is rotation around the 'pinned' front wheel.

I'm only 1 pint in, so I still remember physics.


----------



## Bluenote

Here, let's enjoy a little physics in the wild, where it really lives...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6iksKTURlA


----------



## Bluenote

Gravity and Newtonian physics can be real a-holes sometimes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGdRKIA2nzc


----------



## Blue_Donkey

I think the biggest argument against there being a motor in Ryder's bike is that he is doing terribly in the race. If he had a motor he would be right up there with the best.

Of course the explanation of the physics being all wrong is also conclusive.


----------



## love4himies

How are you feeling this morning, burgrat?


----------



## burgrat

love4himies said:


> How are you feeling this morning, burgrat?


Pretty good. I'm looking forward to today's Vuelta stage. Looks like Hesjedal got his motor repaired today


----------



## RRRoubaix

burgrat said:


> Pretty good. I'm looking forward to today's Vuelta stage. Looks like Hesjedal got his motor repaired today


Get yer motor runnin'...
Head out on the highway!
Lookin' for adventure...
:23:


----------



## keldog21

It doesn't take rocket appliances to know that you obviously failed physics...Newton's third law of motion would 100% support the movement of Ryder's bike if in fact there was a motor moving him in the forward direction...not saying that's the case but a motor in reverse would actually move the bike back towards him not away...its that whole equal and opposite thing...


----------



## love4himies

burgrat said:


> Pretty good. I'm looking forward to today's Vuelta stage. Looks like Hesjedal got his motor repaired today


Glad to hear that. I ended up going up the Rideau Canal (Rideau Canal - Rideau Canal World Heritage Site, Ontario, Canada ) in our boat so I missed the stage. I did get a quick update at one of the locks that he was in the lead group. He is quite good at doing small punches each stage to try to climb up the GC. It's too bad he takes such a hit when he doesn't have a good day.


----------



## Local Hero

Assuming his bike has a motor in it, why run the motor on a descent?


----------



## kiilike

Local Hero said:


> Assuming his bike has a motor in it, why run the motor on a descent?


of course the motor was turned off, but when the bike crashed down, small start button was pressed and it started the motor :thumbsup:


----------



## love4himies

I guess the last mechanic got fired due to not keeping the motor secret enough because Garmin is looking for a new engineer:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Wanted: bicycle mechanic w electrical engineering and/or jet propulsion PhD. Highly confidential work. Must speak fluent Canadian.</p>— Jonathan Vaughters (@Vaughters) <a href="https://twitter.com/Vaughters/status/507486555796410368">September 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Creakyknees

This is the most convincing argument:


----------



## RaptorTC

Real world explanation.


----------



## love4himies

Seriously??? The UCI checked their bikes out? 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ryder Hesjedal’s 'motorised' Cervelo: UCI checks Garmin-Sharp bikes, plus team responds <a href="http://t.co/FPtOS3CWc6">http://t.co/FPtOS3CWc6</a> <a href="http://t.co/XvnsBaegTW">pic.twitter.com/XvnsBaegTW</a></p>— Cycling Weekly (@cyclingweekly) <a href="https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/507601775965122560">September 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## den bakker

RaptorTC said:


> Real world explanation.


as a former garmin rider who to say that bike is not rigged as well?


----------



## atpjunkie

den bakker said:


> as a former garmin rider who to say that bike is not rigged as well?


Cannondale, new bike sponsor for garmin

plot thickens

as does the tin foil


----------



## 55x11

Ha, best post in the thread!

Semi-seriously, I think the question of why Alex Rasmussen is riding a Cannondale Evo is much more interesting as conspiracy theory puzzle.

He used to be sponsored by Specialized at HTC, then Cervelo during his 3 years at Garmin and is currently riding for a continental Dutch team (Riwal) riding TREK. 

So why Cannondale?


----------



## den bakker

55x11 said:


> Ha, best post in the thread!
> 
> Semi-seriously, I think the question of why Alex Rasmussen is riding a Cannondale Evo is much more interesting as conspiracy theory puzzle.
> 
> He used to be sponsored by Specialized at HTC, then Cervelo during his 3 years at Garmin and is currently riding for a continental Dutch team (Riwal) riding TREK.
> 
> So why Cannondale?


He is not riding it, just taking it for a spin 
(Riwal is not dutch).


----------



## Sandro Orbea

burgrat said:


> Ok, so there is a whole thread over in The Clinic at Cyclingnews about this and I would like to get RBR's view on in.
> 
> When Ryder crashed on stage 7, it has been pointed out that his bike appears to come to a stop, then it begins to accelerate via the rear wheel.
> 
> Take a look at the video a few times. Watch around 12 seconds in, after he unclips when he's on the ground, and see the bike seemingly begins to accelerate/spin. Crank is not moving. Is it momentum? Any way you look at it, it does look not look natural.
> 
> Ryder Hesjedal crashes out of Stage 7 break then cameraman drives over his bike (2014/vuelta-a-espana)
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm about 4 beers into a 6-pack


----------



## Local Hero

Sandro Orbea said:


> View attachment 299913
> View attachment 299913


still less expensive than a Chris King hub.


----------



## BacDoc

Creakyknees said:


> This is the most convincing argument:


So tell us, how are you feeling about this post now?

Doh!


----------



## QuattroCreep

Sandro Orbea said:


> View attachment 299913


That looks like a normal cut away of a Chris King r45 road hub. Nothing special or odd about it. No motor in there.

Cutaway: Chris King Road & Mountain Bike Hub Comparison, Plus Ceramic Bearing Closeup


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*looks like a motor to me*

the way the wheel spins looks like it would move you forward. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A27900C8D40EF721BF30A27900C8D40EF72&FORM=VIRE



Bluenote said:


> Unless he had his motor going backwards, it's just momentum.
> 
> When you ride a bike forward, the drive (rear) wheel "pushes" away from you. It travels from "up" by the seat tube, down to the ground (clockwise if you are on the derailleur side of the bike).
> 
> Ryder's bike is spinning the opposite direction - counter clockwise - or from the bottom of the wheel "up" to the seat tube.
> 
> So a 'motor' set in 'forward' would not spin the direction that Ryder's bike is spinning.
> 
> It looks like momentum to me. The front wheel is 'pinned' to the pavement. The back of the bike is doing that Newton staying in motion thing. The result is rotation around the 'pinned' front wheel.
> 
> I'm only 1 pint in, so I still remember physics.
> 
> View attachment 299708


----------



## Jwiffle

hummina shadeeba said:


> the way the wheel spins looks like it would move you forward. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A27900C8D40EF721BF30A27900C8D40EF72&FORM=VIRE


You dredge up an old thread just to show yourself to be wrong? I mean seriously, it has already been shown in this thread how the physics works an that there did not need a motor to be in the bike for it to rotate. Several videos have been posted on youtube showing someone making their bike do the exact same movement, no motor.


----------

